# Female cockatiel not bonding with male



## cashmere15 (Jun 11, 2013)

hey guys! So I have had my female cockatiel for a year and a half. She is almost 2 years old. She was never attracted to the male I got her first. He died cause he ate something wrong around the house. I got her another male and she is still the same way. She isn't attracted to him and will bite the male if he comes too close. She doesn't give him any time of the day or even bothers with him.
She is always quite, sleepy, sitting in a corner trying to sleep all the time. She isn't social, she doesn't like being out of her cage, and if I do bring her out, she will go in a corner and just sit there.

I want her to be more social, but she flies away.
Do you think I should clip her wings so she doesn't fly away? 
and I want her to start mating with the male.
She hasn't laid any eggs at all either.


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

You can't force cockatiels to like each other and definitely can't force them to breed. If she's not interested after a period of time, more than likely she never will be. Clipping wings doesn't always help with them being more tamed, especially if you're only clipping so she can't escape being around a male she has no interest in.


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

She may be attracted to birds of the same sex.

I believe that is the case with my Perky, I have long tried to bond her with a male but she preens and hangs out only with other females in my flock. On the flipside, she is an excellent foster-mom and my most valuable member.

You could try more hands-on time with the two of them, maybe they can be friends.

EDIT:

After some further thought, I feel I need to ask. If she has not laid any eggs, how are you sure your cockatiel is a female? Was she DNA sexed? Does she have faint yellow wing spots or tail bars?


----------



## cashmere15 (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes she does have faint spots under her wings. And I know she's a female because the male always seems to keep an interest in her. I didn't get her DNA tested though. maybe I will take her to the vet and get her checked out


----------

